# Shooters



## Packing Steel (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey all,

Im not a particularly shooty player when it comes to fantasy, but then I realised, 'I'm fielding a Hochland empire army, these guys love big rifles' so i thought it only fair that i should include some blokes with guns in my army, but i just cant get my head around how to form them, ive only taken 10 this time round and intend to put them in a single rank to soften up any black knights i may encounter in my next game (with a sweet hochland long rifle) but every time i see a unit of shooters, be it in an army book or at a gaming club, people's missile troops are always arranged in two ranks, now i know this gives them a rank bonus of one, but, arent you doing something wrong if the shooters get engaged anyway? it just seems to me that a second rank of shooters in WHFB is pointless as they just stand there doinging nothing.

please tell me im doing the right thing by putting the lads in one rank, and if not, what should i do instead?

cheers guys!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I understand what your saying but players always target handgunners my unit never lasts all game so I always put them in 2 ranks of ten (I always take 20 ). I usually try and get my handgunners on a hill so both ranks can fire at once and a hill also gives +1 combat res they they have +2 always 1 for rank and 1 for high ground. 

If your doing a hochland army you should have more handgunner than any other unit because that is what hochland does.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

1 rank unless you have a hill to deploy on. The whole 2 rank thing is something that annoys the crap out of nath[ragnar burmane] on a regular basis as he use's woodies and he goe's on little ranks occasionally when he see's other peoples shooters arrayed in 2 ranks.


----------



## Packing Steel (Jun 5, 2007)

well I wouldve gone that way but when i started painting them the hochland colour scheme (8 years ago) I didnt know the fluff behind them, and I havent got the handgunners (yet) to make them shooty but i intend to go that way  anyway, nuln are more shooty than hochland :wink:


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I play dwarves, have lots of shooty stuff and unless I can arange them on a hill i play them in one rank. the only trouble I find with this is that they make it hard to do what maneuvering I want with my dwarves.


----------

